# The Official Los Angeles Lakers 2003 NBA Draft Thread (MERGED)



## KobeGarnett (Apr 27, 2003)

*[UPDATED!] Laker Draft picks*

omg.....Leandrhino Barbosa is dropping faster than cockroaches on raid. This is our chance to pick him up with the 24th pick. I believe at that stage in the draft there can be no exception to picking anybody else unless of course carmelo dropped that far.  Please oh please lakers pick him up. Dont be stupid like the 23 other teams that pass him up just because of the language barrier.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

I don't think he will drop that low, but if he does, we'd better grab him!
He will be a terrific player.


----------



## KobeGarnett (Apr 27, 2003)

according to nbadraft.net.....he dropped to the 26th pick. Also nbadraft has travis outlaw and ndudi ebi available which IMO would be intriging picks. My draft order would go Leandrinho Barbosa, Travis Outlaw, Ndudi Ebi, Sofoklis, David West, and Brian Cook in that order. of course marcus banks would be one of my picks but look how high nbadraft gots him!! Hes in the lottery now at number 11!!!! what happened?


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

All I keep hearing about this Barbosa guy is that he has some crazy, slow, awkward-lookin J. Has anyone seen any video on this guy who could comment on this? And why do some people have him going in the lottery while some others have him going close to the second round?


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

I would love to see Leandrinho here, since I'm a Lakers fan and Brazilian. His release isn't that bad, it isn't slow at all, but it's not as high as usual. He was a great shooter here in Brazil, the defense here is less strong and people give you more space to shoot. He can develop his release and I heard he is already working on it. Even if he has some hard time to adjust his J, he will still contribute with his D and his athleticism. The only problem I see with the Lakers drafting him, is that PJ usually don't play rookies (see Kareem Rush).


----------



## KobeGarnett (Apr 27, 2003)

to counter your argument about phil jackson he does like tall guards however and with barbosa having a 6'10 wingspan how could you lose? Oh and i totally agree with you on barbosa.......even if he doesnt bring instant offense his defense will make an immediate impact.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KobeGarnett</b>!
> to counter your argument about phil jackson he does like tall guards however and with barbosa having a 6'10 wingspan how could you lose? Oh and i totally agree with you on barbosa.......even if he doesnt bring instant offense his defense will make an immediate impact.


Yeah, he would be an upgrade on defense and can still use his speed to penetrate. 

I still think PJ wouldn't put him too much on the court, first he doesn't trust rookies, second the language bareer still exist.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*The Official Los Angeles Lakers 2003 NBA Draft Thread*

I figured I'd make an official thread for Lakers fans where all posts and reactions on the draft can go.

As of right now, I'm hoping someone like Sofoklis Schortsianitis, Travis Outlaw, or David West drops to the Lakers at 24. At 32, I'd love to see us take Troy Bell. 

The draft is only 3 days, 21 hours and 37 minutes away! I'm getting excited!


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

Gotta go with travis outlaw...he put the P in Potential.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

I was thinking the exact same thing. They could pick West at 24 and Bell at 32. Both would probably start immediately, but they might not drop to these picks. If their power forwards are gone at 24 I would consider taking Bell at 24 (if he's available) and someone like Beasley at 32.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Barbosa could even be around then. I think the Lakers should give him a workout IMMEDIATELY.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

I'll take Lebron at #24 and Darko at #32.  No really, I'd be thrilled if we came out of this draft with West and Bell.


----------



## JYD (Sep 3, 2002)

If the Lakers are positive they can sign PJ Brown, I would like to see them draft Travis Outlaw with the 24th pick if Portland doesn't snatch him. Everybody says Portland will and that he got a promise but why would they do that when they have Zach Randolph and Qyntel Woods. If he is gone I would absolutly love to see them draft David West with the #24. If West is gone then Leandrhino Barbosa would be great. If they don't have to draft Barbosa with the 24th then take Troy Bell with the 32th. If Bell is gone and they drafted Barbosa then they should take Mario Austin or Malick Badiane with the #32, possibly James Lang, Kendick Perkins or even Ndudi Ebi.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

Well, so far I'm hearing/reading nothing but good things about Bell mostly everywhere, and it looks like he could be there for the taking at #32, but if everyone likes him that much, why is projected to go in the second round? I've got a bad feeling someone's either gonna get him in the late first round or snatch him at, say, #31; but hopefully he won't and we can "steal" him. As for #24...................I'm not gonna front here, I'm not very familiar with most of the guys projected to go around that time. I saw Outlaw play at the high school all-star game and wasn't very impressed. Not saying he can't play, but busting a 1st round pick on the kid? I don't know about that. Maybe if they worked him out and liked what they saw. If they're going to make a serious push at signing or trading for a PF I'd like to see them draft someone who can back up George at the 3 position since Fox won't play next year. If not then go big.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Malick Badiane, you better believe it! I am expecting Bell to go in the first round but if he can drop to your early 2nd, then no reason in passing him up. 

Another thing, Ebi will go before Outlaw. He is the one with tremendous skill and potential, Outlaw will just use his athleticism to beat players off the dribble and in the NBA he won't be too successful initially.


----------



## JYD (Sep 3, 2002)

<img>http://www.nbadraft.net/profiles/headshots/leandrinho.jpg</img>

Leandrinho Barbosa
6'3" 190lbs.
1982


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

My wish list
PG
1) Barbosa
2) Banks
3) Bell

SF
1) Outlaw
2) Walton- close, Walton would be instant help, as opposed to Outlaw, could be a nice 2nd round pick but I expect better talent to still be available that could help Lakers, but not a bad pick. Very safe.

PF/C
1) Schortsianitis
2) West
3) Lang
4) Perkins


This could be the Lakers best draft since 1996.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Most of his scoring should come from penetration anyways so it's not that big of a deal IMO.

I would amazed if Lakers could get Barbosa. This is the first time I've been excited about Lakers draft for a long time now...


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

I hope nbadraft.net is wrong, brian cook and mo williams :no:


----------



## Banana Fish (Jun 21, 2003)

> Most of his scoring should come from penetration


yeah, i consider penetration the definition of scoring also.

on a more serious topic. i just cannot believe that the euros and south americans are now all the sudden all stars in the making. i am not sure if it is not a bad idea for the lakers to take a solid american power forward like david west or brian cook with the first pick. in the second round, the lakers can take an euro and send him back to his country for more seasoning, or a high schooler to stash on the injure list, or a point guard like troy bell. perhaps this barbosa dude will even be available in round two. at the speed he is dropping down the chart, he'd be a free agent by the time the draft comes around.


----------



## KobeGarnett (Apr 27, 2003)

Please phil......please mitch......you cant f--- this up this time.....theres so much talent at the 24th.....please dont go with another mark madsen with no potential! I pray. Oh did you guys hear the latest declined trade with memphis?? Phil declined Horry, Walker, Murry, Madsen for Swift and Lorenzen Wright. Grrrrrrrr. :upset:


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

Lakers should.................

1st round) David West
2nd round) Troy Bell


----------



## venturalakersfan (Jun 10, 2003)

I strongly believe the Lakers will move up in the draft for either Wade or Gaines. Mitch was quoted as saying the player they wanted wouldn't be around at 24. Either he is saying he won't get the player he wants, or he is saying he will move to where that player is available. Like last season, I think he will move up.


----------



## escartin (Apr 12, 2003)

I am not sure that Badiane will be around for the 24th, and he definetely will not be there for the 32nd pick.

Word is that he has stunned most teams in the workout, and could be a top 20 pick.

If he is there at 24 take him if not I would say take West.

Cook has been given a green room invitation, so he he will probably go lotto, possibly to the Knicks at 9 some people say.

The 32nd pick I say Troy Beel.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

> Please phil......please mitch......you cant f--- this up this time.....theres so much talent at the 24th.....please dont go with another mark madsen with no potential! I pray. Oh did you guys hear the latest declined trade with memphis?? Phil declined Horry, Walker, Murry, Madsen for Swift and Lorenzen Wright. Grrrrrrrr.


You're kidding, right? Where did you hear that? That's a no-brainer trade!! If that's true Phil needs to be committed. I'm starting to think he _really_ believes that Mark Madsen is contributing in some way. And is it just me or does anyone else have a bad feeling that Madsen is going to be re-signed?


----------



## KobeGarnett (Apr 27, 2003)

I have a bad feeling about this whole offseason, especially because I havent found a trust in Mitch Kupchak ever since West left, but Im trying to stay optimistic.  YA! Gary Payton! Ya! Kevin Garnett! Whoa?!? Leandrhino and Travis Outlaw?!? What an offseason. heh.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>venturalakersfan</b>!
> I strongly believe the Lakers will move up in the draft for either Wade or Gaines. Mitch was quoted as saying the player they wanted wouldn't be around at 24. Either he is saying he won't get the player he wants, or he is saying he will move to where that player is available. Like last season, I think he will move up.


We'd have to move up quite a bit to get a guy like Wade. He's probably going between 7-10 so we'll need to offer our first, Rush, and a cheap player who can help a team out. However, I'm not at all opposed to bringing a guy like him in. His size is offset by the fact that Kobe is a big, strong guard and Wade has the quickness and speed to guard PGs. He's also got a nice midrange game and is a very unselfish player. He won't hit many 3's in the NBA but he's smart enough to realize that he won't make them. I like the kid alot and I hope we can move up and get him.


----------



## Lakers-14xChampions (Jan 17, 2003)

*Laker Draft 03' Predictions?*

1. West
2. Troy Bell

Those are my predictions: 3 Nights away!


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

I get this feeling they will either do something great this draft, or do something very stupid... leaning on stupid, I hope I am wrong though


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

#24) Zaur Pachulia
#32) Luke Walton

Why? Because it's about the worst case scenario I can come up with and that's how it's been going in these drafts for the Lakers ever since '96.

But to stay positive here I hope it looks more like this:

#24) (.........honestly don't know. All of the players around this spot look like long-term projects except for David West)
#32) Troy Bell

Also, if Kapono doesn't get drafted I hope the Lakers give him a shot in free-agency.


----------



## BobbyDigital32 (Mar 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>KobeGarnett</b>!
> Please phil......please mitch......you cant f--- this up this time.....theres so much talent at the 24th.....please dont go with another mark madsen with no potential! I pray. Oh did you guys hear the latest declined trade with memphis?? Phil declined Horry, Walker, Murry, Madsen for Swift and Lorenzen Wright. Grrrrrrrr. :upset:


Are you freaking serious? Are you sure it wasnt Jerry West that turned it down? Because the Lakers would be extremely lucky to make a deal that would give them anything close to the talent of Stro and Lorenzen for those useless players the Lakers would be giving up. Im starting to think Scott Layden is a better GM than Mitch Kupchak.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

> Im starting to think Scott Layden is a better GM than Mitch Kupchak.


Ooooooohhh. LOW BLOW!!! LOW BLOW!!! Hmmmm...........you know what...........if the Lakers screw up at this draft I'm gonna have to agree with that statement.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BobbyDigital32</b>!
> Im starting to think Scott Layden is a better GM than Mitch Kupchak.


Mitch may be bad but is he isn't THAT bad. Layden has absolutely no clue in NY. At least Kupchack has made some nice moves here and there. The biggest gripe I have with Kupchak, and the Lakers organization in general, is that he isn't bold enough. When Jerry West left he took the ***** of the organization with him.


----------



## venturalakersfan (Jun 10, 2003)

Lakers trade up to get Gaines, then draft Walton with their second rounder.


----------



## venturalakersfan (Jun 10, 2003)

1. Gaines
2. Walton


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

*Re: Laker Draft 03' Predictions?*



> Originally posted by <b>Lakers-14xChampions</b>!
> 1. West
> 2. Troy Bell
> 
> Those are my predictions: 3 Nights away!


----------



## venturalakersfan (Jun 10, 2003)

They would have to move up alot to get Wade, that is why I really think they will get Gaines. I hear the Lakers (like others) were awed by their workout with Badiane. If they can get him, then I think the second rounder would be Walton. A good point forward, plus he can play now.


----------



## Skiptomylou12 (Jun 25, 2003)

I say Lakers shoudl take Brian Cook, a solid and proven college player, if hes still avalible, and then take a project in the second round (James Lang?) or take troy bell


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Well fellas lets get down to it whom do we draft. I say take either West, Banks or Bell at 24. 

I've been busy and have just gotten over the disppointing end to the season.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> Well fellas lets get down to it whom do we draft. I say take either West, Banks or Bell at 24.


24-Boris Diaw
32-Mario Austin (he is going to be this year's Boozer)


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wilt_The_Stilt</b>!
> 
> 
> 24-Boris Diaw
> 32-Mario Austin (he is going to be this year's Boozer)


Whats up Wilt missed hollering at you, D Jemel, Pinball the whole crew. I knew you'd come through with some good options. I like the Austin one particularly. He has a pro type game. Diaw was projected high last year so getting him late would be a nice move also. 

I like Marcus Banks he has game. Bell I think is gonna get picked earlier he is gonna maybe be better than Hinrich or Ford.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> 
> 
> Whats up Wilt missed hollering at you, D Jemel, Pinball the whole crew. I knew you'd come through with some good options. I like the Austin one particularly. He has a pro type game. Diaw was projected high last year so getting him late would be a nice move also.
> ...


If we pick a PG I wouldn't mind Bell. I think he is going to be better than Banks. Barbosa is off my list, not speaking English for the PG position is a bigger problem than not speaking English at a different position. 

I'd take Diaw because Fox is going to be out for a while, and a mini-Pippen wouldn't be too bad. 

I think Austin will turn out to be a good defender, at least at taking charges. He holds the Miss St. record for charges taken. It would be huge if he could take charges and get Duncan and Webber in foul trouble.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

24-Boris Diaw
32-Mario Austin


----------



## venturalakersfan (Jun 10, 2003)

I'm becoming more and more sold on Diaw. The idea of him, Kobe, and DG playing doberman D on the perimeter, each being able to guard 1 through 3 and to freely switch, really sounds good.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wilt_The_Stilt</b>!
> 
> 
> If we pick a PG I wouldn't mind Bell. I think he is going to be better than Banks. Barbosa is off my list, not speaking English for the PG position is a bigger problem than not speaking English at a different position.
> ...


I agree with you on Bell he maybe the worst mistake made by everyone looking at pg's in this years draft. His talent isn't that far away from Ford's and Hinrich's. Their talent is based on the exposure they got from the NCAA tournament. Bell tested off the charts in Chicago and outplayed everyone there at the point. He also has been great throughout his college years. 

He's a classic example of staying in college and people looking for warts. I see no difference in his game compared to Jason terry I think they play very similar. We neeed to take Bell if he's there.


----------



## JYD (Sep 3, 2002)

#24 David West
#32 Troy Bell

The Lakers bench needs help now, and I think theese players can contibute this year, more than Rush did anyway.

LAL line up.

C S.O'Neal
S.Medvedenko

PF R.Horry
D.West

SF D.George
R.Fox

SG K.Bryant
K.Rush

PG D.Fisher
T.Bell

I think this blends Veterans and Athleticism very well, just like Jackson wants.


----------



## U reach. I teach (May 24, 2003)

Final NBAdraft.net Mock draft...

http://www.nbadraft.net

They got us with Brian Cook at 24, and Troy Bell at 32.

These guys a crazy if they think that Barbosa will go in the second round. They got him going 31st to cleveland. Cleveland would defenitly be the luckiest team in the draft to pick up two quality PG like that.

If Barbosa is still there, which I doubt, the lakers better take him, regarldless of the language barrier. HE'LL LEARN ENGLISH!!!


----------



## h8breed (Jun 25, 2003)

"I think theese players can contibute this year, more than Rush did anyway."

I thought Phil didnt like to play rookies that much, and Rush will contribute next year a lot more watch him get a lot more min.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JYD</b>!
> #24 David West
> #32 Troy Bell
> 
> The Lakers bench needs help now, and I think theese players can contibute this year, more than Rush did anyway.


I like your draft. Contrary to most of my Laker homies I'm praying the Lakers don't draft a "potential" guy that is heavily fundamently flawed when we need help and more depth and have few resources. I'll take a Fisher, or hell even a Madsen, over another Corey Hightower. I really hope we get Troy Bell with pick #2, I've been calling for the Lakers to draft this kid for the past two months. Then pick a frontcourt player, either a small forward or a power forward, with the first pick. Barbosa will be gone by 24. Some of you care a little too much about nbadraft.net. They are useful for learning about the prospects, not predicating order.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jemel Irief</b>!
> 
> 
> I like your draft. Contrary to most of my Laker homies I'm praying the Lakers don't draft a "potential" guy that is heavily fundamently flawed when we need help and more depth and have few resources. I'll take a Fisher, or hell even a Madsen, over another Corey Hightower. I really hope we get Troy Bell with pick #2, I've been calling for the Lakers to draft this kid for the past two months. Then pick a frontcourt player, either a small forward or a power forward, with the first pick. Barbosa will be gone by 24. Some of you care a little too much about nbadraft.net. They are useful for learning about the prospects, not predicating order.



I agree we need contributing players seniors or some players capable of giving us minutes now. I like the Bell and West picks bigtime. I think both have a chance to be really good. West measured out at almost 6-10 with shoes. He has the skills and understanding of the game and appears to be a tough kid. 

Bell I really like. He didn't duck the predraft camps and played well. He tested through the roof in all the drills and strength and speed tests. He's being penalized for being a shoot 1st pg, and not more of a distributor. Hell half the league's pg's are shoot 1st guys and we need scorers, he reminds me of Jason Terry and Nick the quick very cocky which I like also. We need this kid.


----------



## superdude (Jun 26, 2003)

Im a Laker fan but I have a feeling the Lakers will have a terrible draft.Instead of taking players with potential or actual talent they will probably select Mark Madson type players with no potential, talent or skills. In the end I hope the Lakers draft someone like Barbosa, Bell, West, Diaw, Outlaw, Ebi, Cook, Banks, or Pachulia. But they will draft someone like Kapono or some other slow white guy. I can imagine it now " With the 24 pick the Los Angeles Lakers select Jason Kapono".:sour: :uhoh:


----------



## spiraling (Feb 16, 2003)

draft west, bell and sign GP. west provide some good def with his long wing span at KG's turn around J's and TD's hook. while bell can learn from GP and in a few years his gonna be a starter. With GP and bell we can trade away fisher, fox, and horry, but i'm gonna hate pargo not getting any mins to develope into a good backup. Then we can pick up kapono, his a good 3pt shooter. i know many ppl talk about him being slow and weak at def, but with kobe, shaq, and GP how bad can it get?


----------



## U reach. I teach (May 24, 2003)

*Rumor trade*

Rumors of a Portland sending Sabonis and the 23rd pick to Denver for marcus camby. Why should we care? Well, Denver would most likely take Travis Outlaw, who they are very intrested in. This may give us a better shot at drafting David West, wich would be some instant help.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

The Draft is only half an hour away! I'm getting excited! 

Man, that would be sensational if the Lakers could come out of the Draft with West and Bell.


----------

